# Wedge resection of lower eyelid



## cmfinnyw (Nov 26, 2013)

Would anyone have a CPT code suggestion please?

Indications: visually significant lower lid lesion

Procedure performed:  wedge resection of lower eyelid

Procedure: ... after anesthesia ... a pickups was used to elevate the lesion, and a wedge resection was performed utilizing  Westcott scissors.  An incision was made down partially through the tarsus.  Cautery was then used to provide hemostasis.  The wound was well approximated.  The patient tolerated the procedure well .....

Provider indicated 67923.  But I'm also considering 67840, or 67961.  Or is this simple skin excision??

Thank you!


----------

